# COBIA vs SEA HUNT



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Unfortunately, I have never been in either one so looking for someone that has experience in either boat. I am contemplating buying a Cobia 25.6ft or Sea Hunt 25.6ft. Both have the same motor. Sea Hunt comes with a hard top and powdercoated T Top, and stereo. The price for the Cobia is 5k more, and comes with an aluminum T top, canvass top, and no stereo. If I added a hard top and powder coating to the Cobia it would be much more. 

On paper, clearly the Sea Hunt gives you more bang for the buck and that's good. But if for 5k more I end up getting a better quality boat, and a better quality ride, then I could do without the powdercoating and hard top on the Cobia. 

Any thoughts on which is a better boat? Better ride? Better Quality? 

Thanks!


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I've never been out in a Sea Hunt but I've looked at them during boat shows and was fairly impressed with the layout and fit & finish. I have been out in a 21' cobia a couple of times and was not that impressed. Now, this was a cobia that was made prior to the pathfinder/maverick boat company buying them. Maybe they have made some improvements. At the time I didn't much like the layout - of course, that's personal preference and the ride could be better. Just my 2 cents. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...q=0&aqi=g3g-v1&aql=&oq=Sea+Hunt+owner&gs_rfai=



http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...=1v&aqi=g-v3&aql=&oq=Cobia+boat+owner&gs_rfai=


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Redfish owns a 18' Sea Hunt that I have been on both inshore and offshore numerous times... It is well made, stable, and a Dry ride.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

Good info, what year is your Sea Hunt?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a 26 sea hunt I have also owned a 22 sea hunt triton I will be glad to take you out for a no pressure sea trial mine isn't for sale but I am very loyal to the brand as far as cobia boats go their 25 is nothing more than a 23 looks at the actual boat measurements shoot me a pm for more details and a sea trial


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...q=0&aqi=g3g-v1&aql=&oq=Sea+Hunt+owner&gs_rfai=
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...=1v&aqi=g-v3&aql=&oq=Cobia+boat+owner&gs_rfai=


 



I posted this in a hurry, I have found that most brands have owners fourms where you can find good feedback both good and bad from folks that have what you are looking for......................Good Luck.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

billin said:


> I have a 26 sea hunt I have also owned a 22 sea hunt triton I will be glad to take you out for a no pressure sea trial mine isn't for sale but I am very loyal to the brand as far as cobia boats go their 25 is nothing more than a 23 looks at the actual boat measurements shoot me a pm for more details and a sea trial


Thanks for the offer. I would definitely at least like to chat with you over the phone. Not sure how to do a PM on this site but my email is [email protected]. When you get a chance, pls drop me a note and I'll give you my phone number. Thanks again.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

billin said:


> I have a 26 sea hunt I have also owned a 22 sea hunt triton I will be glad to take you out for a no pressure sea trial mine isn't for sale but I am very loyal to the brand as far as cobia boats go their 25 is nothing more than a 23 looks at the actual boat measurements shoot me a pm for more details and a sea trial


Do you have twin 150s on your 26? If so, do feel that is sufficient power?


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a 2004 230 Cobia with twin 115s Love the quality of the boat would prefer twin 150s but at the gas station happy to have the 115s have a buddy with a sea hunt he prefers the cobia as far as ride and quality


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

*I have a Cobia and a Sea Hunt...*

I have a 2004 Cobia 194 and a 2005 Sea Hunt Triton 232. I would definitely go with the Sea Hunt as it is a dry, solid ride and I like the layout compared to the Cobia.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's all hounded to know about Sea Hunt.


----------

